# Tony does it again!!



## CBMLIFEMEMBER (Feb 6, 2009)

Tony Lapratt got a nice buck in Ohio. http://www.tonysulm.com/

Not sure but it looks like his arm got even longer.:lol:


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

He could make a 14" bass look like a 5 pounder with his pics:lol:.......Mack


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

couple nice bucks...does he have land that he manages in OH or what's the story behind that? Anyone know?


----------



## billya (Jun 7, 2001)

Thats a pretty small 4.5year old ohio buck. I can't believe how long his arms are. I wonder if his tape measure is that long too.:lol::lol:


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

I salute Mr. Lapratt for mentioning the age of the Ohio buck on his website, rather than an antler score.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

I'm a fan of Tony...but I'd like to see the jaw of that deer. Heck, that seems small for a MI 4.5 yo let alone one from OH.


----------



## Ole Spike (Nov 22, 2004)

I gotta admit, if I held a deer that way for a picture, I would catch he#% from all my buddies! The way he stretches his arms out you can't even tell how big or small the rack is at all! Is he feeling pressured to prove himself every year with big bucks maybe and feels he has to make them look bigger?


----------



## qdmaer (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah i don't know what to say but......................................... Food,Water and cover seems to work good.:lol:


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice buck


----------



## ifitsbrownitsdown (Oct 6, 2008)

And to help out Tony's cause....His buddy, FarmLegend posts a SUPER HUGE picture on this thread to make it look even bigger than a 14" wide 115" buck.....nice work FL........................


----------



## CBMLIFEMEMBER (Feb 6, 2009)

billya said:


> Thats a pretty small 4.5year old ohio buck. I can't believe how long his arms are. I wonder if his tape measure is that long too.:lol::lol:










This buck is bigger then the pic shows, just look at the tine length in comparison with that ruler.


----------



## swoosh (Sep 29, 2006)

Congrats to him.
What's funny is most have a cow if someone says anything negative about "their" buck, I guess some guys are just fair game


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

swoosh said:


> Congrats to him.
> What's funny is most have a cow if someone says anything negative about "their" buck, I guess some guys are just fair game


No kidding. I saw both racks in person and even without the arm stretch photos they looked nice to me. 

Congrats to Tony on another good season.


----------



## Huntmaster143 (Aug 28, 2003)

Congrats to Tony. If the buck is 4.5 yo, it further reinforces that not all mature deer are GIANTS like everyone thinks. I could show some racks of 3.5 yo to 6.5 yo bucks that a lot of guys on here would think they were 2.5 yo. If people would start accurately aging them after they shoot them, they will likely get a rude awakening.

If he took this buck from the the same property I think it is, you can see it from the turnpike. I was driving by in route to good old Chicago and about broke my rubber neck when I saw some of his secrets in plain view to thousands of drivers every day. I was going to take some pics on my way back, but brought 94 back instead. The funny thing is, most don't know what they are looking at when they drive by...

Why does everyone like to drill the successful? Jealousy? Or is it since he doesn't want anyone to give out his secrets, those who won't pay for his services dislike him.


----------



## Islander26 (Feb 23, 2004)

CBMLIFEMEMBER said:


> This buck is bigger then the pic shows, just look at the tine length in comparison with that ruler.



Grabbed the wrong ruler that one is for measuring um ah well you get the idea LOL


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

farmlegend said:


> I salute Mr. Lapratt for mentioning the age of the Ohio buck on his website, rather than an antler score.


 
Photoshoped!!!!!!!, whats up with the fake shadow on his face behind the browtine, the sunlight is hitting his face on his left side? And as far out as he is holding that thing the light from an atomic bomb going off infront of him wouldnt make that shadow. :lol:


----------



## maroon89 (Feb 23, 2007)

Where is all the hate coming from? In my opinion those are nice bucks. Did Mr. Lapratt break any laws? Is he a super wealthy hunter who owns huge amounts of land? No, he is a sportsman who is doing remarkable things with normal amounts of land. In essence, he is everyman.

I just don't understand why many hunters on this site feel it is necessary to attack one of our own. From everything I've read Tony has done more to promote our sport than to embarrass it. 

Are people upset because he will not give away the knowledge he has aquired over the years? Personally I can't afford to go to his camp, but I don't fault him for charging a nominal fee for the information he has put together.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Beautiful buck...almost didn't notice Tony was in the pic!


----------



## Swamper (Apr 12, 2004)

Not having attended a boot camp...does Tony focus any time of the 1 or 2 days on photography?

Swamper


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

That looks like an older buck than his first- with very limited pics of course. But, if some of you guys are such good friends with him like you claim, tell him that him holding his arm out like that just takes away credibility. Anyone with a grain of knowledge knows the old trick, give it up. He's even so extended he only uses not only one arm, but one stretched out finger at that.:lol:


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> Ieatantlers said:
> 
> 
> > That looks like an older buck than his first- with very limited pics of course. But, if some of you guys are such good friends with him like you claim, tell him that him holding his arm out like that just takes away credibility. Anyone with a grain of knowledge knows the old trick, give it up. He's even so extended he only uses not only one arm, but one stretched out finger at that.:lol:


It's sad to hear that some people judge a man's credibility on something as trivial as a picture of a deer he shot.
For those of us that ARE friends of Tony...you'd understand that his "credibility" has NOTHING to do with the way he poses the bucks he kills, but everything to do with the Man.

Big T


----------



## Islander26 (Feb 23, 2004)

QDMAMAN said:


> It's sad to hear that some people judge a man's credibility on something as trivial as a picture of a deer he shot.
> For those of us that ARE friends of Tony...you'd understand that his "credibility" has NOTHING to do with the way he poses the bucks he kills, but everything to do with the Man.
> 
> Big T


(Wiping away tears) Can I use that line the next time someone posts a pic of a small buck that they are proud they havested?


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> Islander26 said:
> 
> 
> > (Wiping away tears) Can I use that line the next time someone posts a pic of a small buck that they are proud they havested?


Feel free...but i doubt it would be sincere.


----------



## Tommy99 (Jun 11, 2009)

His buck is bigger than the buck I didn't get this year.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

QDMAMAN said:


> It's sad to hear that some people judge a man's credibility on something as trivial as a picture of a deer he shot.
> For those of us that ARE friends of Tony...you'd understand that his "credibility" has NOTHING to do with the way he poses the bucks he kills, but everything to do with the Man.
> 
> Big T


Maybe it doesn't influence how you feel about tony, but when there are two pages of a thread, and half of them comment on his ridiculous pose- there is obviously some judgment being made about his character. I could care less how someone poses with a deer, unless its a degrading pose- but I also get a good laugh about this, knowing the amateur stunt that is being pulled. Its a nice mature deer, why try to make it something more than it is?


----------



## motorcitykid (Oct 8, 2009)

Why does anyone care about what Mr. LaPratt harvests. Is he the lead that all others follow? I don't understand what it is about Mr. LaPratt, but some of our members think he is a whitetail god. I am not seeing it. Not trying to discredit any of Mr. Lapratt's accomplishments, but boy are some of us consumed with what he harvests.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Honestly, when someone posts a picture of a small buck I really don't think I've EVER seen a negative post. Mr. LaPratt shoots a 4.5 yo and gets ripped for a photo. Why is that? How someone photographs THEIR harvested game is up to them, call it personal interpretation.

I just think individuals are grasping at any way to try to knock down an accomplished hunter (must be compensating for ineptitude). That is the ONLY reason for ANYONE to take shots at someone for a photograph, PERIOD!!

It's a photograph, look at the deer.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Slap fight between a bunch of Deer "Harvesters"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

motorcitykid said:


> I don't understand what it is about Mr. LaPratt, but some of our members think he is a whitetail god. I am not seeing it.


You are right. He has nothing to teach. Just ignore him. In fact, I recommend you ignore all postings about him too. And you might want to ignore all posts by his moronic cult members. It is a waste of your time. The reality is, we just randomly chose to follow his teachings--it has nothing to do whatsoever with his abilities. We are just kind of stupid and desperatene_eye:.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

And here I thought it wasn't about the size of the antlers with QDM die hards??????? Guess we know the answer now. Its a nice buck in my book and I doubt there are many here who would pass on it regardless of age. I saw Hank Parker 3D this weekend and they passed on an absolute monster cause "it just wasn't old enough" Give me a break!

Ganzer


----------



## holzy (Sep 21, 2001)

His photos are 10x better than the "back of a pickup, bloody deer" photos that I see or deer hanging upside down and just standing next to it. Give me a break. The guys shoots good bucks every year. 

"I do not know nor have I attended his boot camp" 

just saying, lighten up guys.


----------



## swoosh (Sep 29, 2006)

MERGANZER said:


> And here I thought it wasn't about the size of the antlers with QDM die hards??????? Guess we know the answer now. Its a nice buck in my book and I doubt there are many here who would pass on it regardless of age. I saw Hank Parker 3D this weekend and they passed on an absolute monster cause "it just wasn't old enough" Give me a break!
> 
> Ganzer


Really? ALL the die hards posted negative comments?

I thought it was about shooting a deer that makes the hunter happy and respecting his choice Now I see the rules are different for some. What some fail to realize is a hunter IS not going to shoot a 150''+ buck year in and year out. Not all 4.5 and above make 150''.


----------



## motorcitykid (Oct 8, 2009)

bioactive said:


> You are right. He has nothing to teach. Just ignore him. In fact, I recommend you ignore all postings about him too. And you might want to ignore all posts by his moronic cult members. It is a waste of your time. The reality is, we just randomly chose to follow his teachings--it has nothing to do whatsoever with his abilities. We are just kind of stupid and desperatene_eye:.


Jim,

I know of Tony's credentials and what he is about. Nothing against the man. Some people on this site think he is a god. I am not taking anything away from him. I have heard about teachings from others that have been exposed to his training and there is good information there. Some of his info is common sense things that many people do not think about. Alot of people on hunting sites should do more scouting on their hunt properties, more pre season preparation and see what their land has to offer and apply that. It might be you holding the next nice buck. I am no whitetail guru who has lots of B&C animals, but I do have a few nice ones and it is always a work in progress. I am continually learning from my mistakes and other peoples mistakes. I do alot of scouting-12 months a year. If you can spend a little time in the field scouting and observing each month, you will learn things that have been right in front of your nose and didn't realize it. My point is why so much concern for what he harvests? Do the work, put in your time scouting, making plots, realizing where the bucks bedding area is and hunting smart. Results will follow for you. Jim, I hope you don't take my posts the wrong way. It would be refreshing for someone to come on here and detail what they did for preparation, scouting and show us the fruits of their labor. I have a greater appreciation for the guy that can do very little scouting or put in the pre season time and gets on here and shows us a picture of his buck that he is proud to have taken, although it might not be a monster, but the guy is happy that he was able to harvest. I really don't care much for the pictures from the experts, this isn't about pictures, I expect more from them because they have put in the time year to year. Tony does a good job for sure. Just don't put him up on a pedestal.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

MERGANZER said:


> I saw Hank Parker 3D this weekend and they passed on an absolute monster cause "it just wasn't old enough" Give me a break!
> 
> Ganzer


 You have to understand the man is hunting over cmere deer. When you hunt over cmere deer you can be rest assured you will have a chance at any deer in the area. The drawing power of Cmere deer is very real


----------



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

For Years Motor City I thought the same way.. But I&#8217;ve aged&#8230; it&#8217;s just what people do, attack someone they don&#8217;t know or know nothing about? To my knowledge Tony did not post this thread, some fan of Tony&#8217;s did. Maybe this guy who posted or someone he knows had a positive experience with Tony and his hunting camps and he just doing it for a little PR. I do the same for my buds, maybe not at the same capacity but really if I can support something a friend or fan has done for me or another I would give the props in a minute and I have. Tony has a good thing going, his program is meant to improve deer habitat and the hunters ability to harvest deer, I&#8217;m jealous of the guy because that&#8217;s not me, I like his position in the sport, not sure how he got there but he seems legit.. Put him on a pedestal who&#8217;s it hurting, he&#8217;s not doing the sport bad, creating activity, talk, chatter it&#8217;s just what people do and will continue to do when they see that kind of year in and out success, it&#8217;s kind of like me with river fishing.. 
As far as the photo it&#8217;s not like he doesn&#8217;t know what he&#8217;s doing, that&#8217;s his trade mark, you have Chucks Smile, Myles frown and Tony&#8217;s out reached arm&#8217;s, and so on and on with others&#8230; Make fun at him he&#8217;s living the dream, hunting, teaching others, I&#8217;m no Tony L fan, never have been but from what little I know about the guy I&#8217;d switch position with him in a minute..

Hank Parker has been has been put on a pedestal many times; he&#8217;s a heck of a bass fisherman&#8230;


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

To me criticizing a fellow hunter for no real reason is about as annoying as going ga-ga over a fellow hunter. 

Is Tony Lapratt trolling these forums slamming other hunter's accomplishments or pictures? Is he on here boasting about anything? 

Sounds to me like the ones puting him on some pedestal are the ones criticizing him. If he is just a fellow hunter why not be happy for him having a successful season, as you would any other fellow hunter?

My six year old son was telling me about one of his friends in school, and how this friend is doing very well in reading. He said some of the kids make fun of him because he is a good student. I had a little talk with him about how sometimes people make fun of others to help them feel better about themselves. It looks to me like some people never got that talk with their parents.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

NoWake said:


> My six year old son was telling me about one of his friends in school, and how this friend is doing very well in reading. He said some of the kids make fun of him because he is a good student. I had a little talk with him about how sometimes people make fun of others to help them feel better about themselves. It looks to me like some people never got that talk with their parents.


Well said.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2008)

Check out Chris's deer on Tony's page....163 gross. Chris is an awesome guy that works his ***** off when hired. He spent a couple of days in GA for me this past June and worked from very early am until I called it quits each day. The morning he was leaving, we discovered his back and arms were COVERED in poison, and the man had been just working and dealing with it. Great, down to earth guy that just LOVES to hunt.


----------



## hunterrep (Aug 10, 2005)

Very true words about Chris. When you hire him, you will get your moneys worth and then some.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I wonder if Tony's wife is jealous of all the boyfriends he has on the site here?? :lol:


----------



## NickOfthEwooDs (Mar 23, 2009)

bioactive said:


> My neighbors are a case study in how to not hunt a river bottom. On the gun opener this year, whereas I passed shots at 4 bucks--3 1.5 yo and 1 2.5 yo in order to conserve the integrity of the river bottom, my neighbors to the SE were blazing away at numerous young bucks. When I came out at noon, there were 4 of them walking the road after following a wounded buck all the way through their river bottom. They are likely done for the year having a chance of seeing a mature buck in there. If they hunted Tony's property like that, they would drive off every mature buck on day 1.
> 
> I drive over to the neighbors to the west, also on the river bottom. On the way, I see two guys in orange outfits on a five acre piece (all yard) adjacent to me. I stop (wondering where they are hunting--in the guy's yard?) to talk to the guys, they are in their 50s. I tell them I passed on several bucks. They tell me they have never shot a buck, but they try every year--they hunt a couple of miles from my farm. They are standing there in the brightest, shiniest, full body orange suits I have ever seen. They are clearly glowing with UV additives. They have almost no chance of getting near a mature deer.
> 
> ...


I was thinking about hiring Tony for help with my hunting property; but after reading your post and realizing how much you know; how much would you charge?


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> Ieatantlers said:
> 
> 
> > ... with some common sense, internet/book reading, OWNING ENOUGH ACREAGE, good soil and decent genetics- the same results can be had without sacrificing a gross amount of money. If anything, in your case, I would be ashamed to admit that in 30 years of having that amount of land at your disposal, you couldn't create your own buck friendly habitat.


Ieat,
If there's one thing I've learned in my professional life it's that "common sense is very common". 
It's interesting that you're not equipped enough to create good buck habitat without accessing the internet or good books, which, BTW, someone got paid to write. Some folks don't have a lot of acreage, as in yours truely, or they may be tied geographically to poor ground because of their livelyhood. What Tony teaches is how to maximize what you have and hold then harvest mature bucks on the property you have. If that means the buck sports 100" @ 5.5 or if he has 170" at 5.5 the point is he's 5.5 regardless of soil or "genetics". Heck, most areas of the whitetail's range don't know what the genetic potential is because it never has a chance to be expressed. 
The term "gross amount of money" is all relative. If 2 days and $700.00 is a big deal to you then maybe it's not time to play.
I have a friend that has spent more money on ballroom dance lessons than I have on my bootcamp. Now, I could go to my local community center and get some $12.00 dance lessons but I'd get what I paid for, and it would probably not increase my level of fun. We both enjoy ourselves at weddings but being an expert dancer isn't for me nor is being a proficient deer hunter for him. To each his own.

Big T


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

mich buckmaster said:


> You know I dont own property, and cant afford it. I live in SW lower and it is DUMB DUMB DUMB OUT OF CONTROL to expensive. My wife works part time to raise our children, I am a teacher, and I dont have the money. What I do have is the KNOW how to hunt big deer. Many guys hunt the same land I do but I get it done once in a while. I have killed my share. I would love to buy 40 acres but at $5,000+ it is TOO much for me. I know when I buy my 10 acres then I will be in heaven but wont be able to manage it and hire anyone. I guess I can see where some want to hire TL. It really could save you money in the end. I guess right now I will keep leasing, because I get to have way more property, for less money, but I cant do what I want on that land.
> 
> I do think the small buck he shot in Ohio is NOT a QDM type buck but a punk buck that he shouldnt have shot. But that is my 02. As for all the other stuff let it rest. Go hunt and enjoy the hunt!!


Not sure where you are land shopping but in Hillsdale county, which is right on the Ohio border, I just had an appraisal done on a 45 acre property and the comparable properties came in at $2550 an acre. Land can be gotten for less than that though if you look around--that's just an average of the 3 most recent sales. One of the comparable properties sold for $2444 an acre recently, and it is adjacent to one of the best hunting properties in southern MI, which was featured in an issue of Quality Whitetails last year. 

Perhaps you should do a little more research. I say that both in regards to your comment on real estate values, and your comment on whether a 4.5 yo buck is a QDM buck...well, your knowledge of QDM needs to be beefed up a bit. I suggest doing some reading at www.QDMA.com;).


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

bioactive said:


> Perhaps you should do a little more research. I say that both in regards to your comment on real estate values, and your comment on whether a 4.5 yo buck is a QDM buck...well, your knowledge of QDM needs to be beefed up a bit. I suggest doing some reading at www.QDMA.com;).


By the way buckmaster--I am very well aware of your resume' at killing big bucks, and respect you as a superb hunter. That does not equate with a good understanding of the principles of QDM.


----------



## ifitsbrownitsdown (Oct 6, 2008)

bioactive said:


> By the way buckmaster--I am very well aware of your resume' at killing big bucks, and respect you as a superb hunter. That does not equate with a good understanding of the principles of QDM.


 
Jim, have you considered doing speaches at Co-op meetings? If so, Let me know......we have a 1/2 hour time slot to fill at our January meeting....You could sell your product and let us know what the correct principles of QDMA are............:coolgleam If you turn it down, we'll end up just gettign another MDNR biologist in there yappin......


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Ieatantlers said:


> However, with some common sense, internet/book reading, OWNING ENOUGH ACREAGE, good soil and decent genetics- the same results can be had without sacrificing a *gross amount of money.*




Gross? My annual food plot fertilizer budget exceeds the current Lapratt boot camp cost.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

farmlegend said:


> Gross? My annual food plot fertilizer budget exceeds the current Lapratt boot camp cost.


So you go to boot camp- $850. Then he comes to your land, what is that $2500 for a day? Spending $3400 in 3 total days? Yeah that's gross. Not everyone has that kind of money laying around to 'invest'. 

I just don't know how you can feel any sense of accomplishment when you are just a client pulling the trigger. Like when I was guiding clients out west for elk. I felt a much greater sense of accomplishment for setting up the client than the shooter himself after taking a good bull. That's because the client does nothing but pull the trigger. I was doing the hunting, the client did the shooting. Nothing different here. I prefer to actually hunt, learn from my encounters, mistakes, successes- rather than being a pawn just doing what he's told.

Funny thing is I agree with most of you guys about deer managing principles. I just prefer to work for my deer, not buy them.


*See, out of all this I end up defending Tony as a know-it all. He is smart, knows what he's doing. The clients paying are the laughable ones.


----------



## ifitsbrownitsdown (Oct 6, 2008)

Ieatantlers said:


> So you go to boot camp- $850. Then he comes to your land, what is that $2500 for a day? Spending $3400 in 3 total days? Yeah that's gross. Not everyone has that kind of money laying around to 'invest'.
> 
> I just don't know how you can feel any sense of accomplishment when you are just a client pulling the trigger. Like when I was guiding clients out west for elk. I felt a much greater sense of accomplishment for setting up the client than the shooter himself after taking a good bull. That's because the client does nothing but pull the trigger. I was doing the hunting, the client did the shooting. Nothing different here. I prefer to actually hunt, learn from my encounters, mistakes, successes- rather than being a pawn just doing what he's told.
> 
> ...


 
Ieat, im sure if you talk to Tony's clients, it NOT as easy as just going out and pulling the trigger.......Just becasue I went to bootcamp, doesnt mean that im going to kill a 145" buck come October......I highly doubt its that easy....BUT i do agree, it comes down to how many years of your life to you want to screw around with Trial & Error......or do you just want to go pay Tony to do the work for you...........to each thier own.......


----------



## ifitsbrownitsdown (Oct 6, 2008)

farmlegend said:


> Gross? My annual food plot fertilizer budget exceeds the current Lapratt boot camp cost.


 
FL, see my signature below.............................................................


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

Ieatantlers said:


> Having someone manipulate your property, tell you where to hang stands, etc etc is no better than having a guide put you on deer. No skill involved on your part. Tony lovers are basically just saying, I have no hunting skills, I needed someone to do it for me.... So don't rag on guys for 'not being good hunters' when you are just a 'client' pulling the trigger.


 
With that comment, you have finally convinced me to use Tony. I'm not trying to prove what a great hunter I am, I just want to have fun in the woods. If Tony can work it out so I can see more deer, I'm in.


----------



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

farmlegend said:


> Gross? My annual food plot fertilizer budget exceeds the current Lapratt boot camp cost.



My buddy's beat pile budget is half that in Central Ohio, 40 acres of brush and timber in a less than "Ohio" prime area, but he somehow manages a Ohio big buck every other year and has a total of nine with many others close in twenty two years afield.. 
How much for Denny B's Beat Camp???:lol:


----------



## hunterrep (Aug 10, 2005)

Ieatantlers,
Once again your talking out of the wrong hole. For you to suggest that somebody is doing my work for me and all I'm doing is pulling the trigger is not only an insult, it just proves that you have NO IDEA what you are talking about. If you only knew the amount of sweat, labor and sacrifice I put out to improve my hunting land, you wouldn't make a statement like that. 
What your saying is that if you have ever so much as purchased a hunting magazine and learned from it, is that author "guiding" you and all your doing is pulling the trigger. You have no credibility as far as I am concerned and your posts are the only thing that is laughable.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

And to think I've only spent about $20,000 over the years to "improve" my hunting. Guns, ammo, bows, tree stands, camo, binoculars, scopes, clothing, knives, gas, etc etc. The guy has a proven track record and the wonderful thing about him and his service is that it's completely voluntary. You don't like him or the service he provides there's a simple solution- don't use him. 

It's a sad day when people feel a need to dog on someone just because they don't particularly agree with someone or something. Just like any service provider, Tony supplies people with something they want. Get over it.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

"Once again your talking out of the wrong hole" {quote}

I'm happy to see Tony has so many cheerleaders but that comment crosses the line


----------



## swoosh (Sep 29, 2006)

Michihunter said:


> And to think I've only spent about $20,000 over the years to "improve" my hunting. Guns, ammo, bows, tree stands, camo, binoculars, scopes, clothing, knives, gas, etc etc. The guy has a proven track record and the wonderful thing about him and his service is that it's completely voluntary. You don't like him or the service he provides there's a simple solution- don't use him.
> 
> It's a sad day when people feel a need to dog on someone just because they don't particularly agree with someone or something. Just like any service provider, Tony supplies people with something they want. Get over it.


Holy cow someone is using a little common sense. I have not been to a boot camp yet, but I do want to go this year. I hope to swing it, and I looked it at as improving my knowledge of whitetails and yes I have paid for it in the past.

I have read
John Eberharts, Joe Brooks and Don Higgison. I did so to help improve what I don't know. One aspect that has baffled me is why and where a mature buck calls home. Sure I have a few ideas, but I have learned getting a differenet view is very helpful some times.

Yes it cost money, but when I was 13 my mother said I was addicted to hunting, one of the members at the club I was at shooting looked at her and said, it's better than being addicted to cocaine:lol:


----------



## Lugian (Aug 19, 2007)

swoosh said:


> Holy cow someone is using a little common sense. I have not been to a boot camp yet, but I do want to go this year. I hope to swing it, and I looked it at as improving my knowledge of whitetails and yes I have paid for it in the past.
> 
> I have read
> John Eberharts, Joe Brooks and Don Higgison. I did so to help improve what I don't know. One aspect that has baffled me is why and where a mature buck calls home. Sure I have a few ideas, but I have learned getting a differenet view is very helpful some times.
> ...


 
To me, this would be worth $700. Just to know what makes a big buck bed in a certain spot time and time again would be priceless. The guy figured it out somehow and it would be cool to know.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> swoosh said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it cost money, but when I was 13 my mother said I was addicted to hunting, one of the members at the club I was at shooting looked at her and said, *it's better than being addicted to cocaine:lol:*


But not cheaper.:lol::lol:


----------



## tsilvers (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey now... were all entitled to our own opinions.. You TL fanboys need to get over it... IMO.. the guys sucks.. nothing more than savy businessman who has found a little niche market in the deer world.. just cant believe he has been succesful as he has with it.. But like they say..there's a sucker born every minute.. I personally have witnessed "Tony implemented' suggestions completely ruin what was already a really nice piece of prop. (my neighbor).. Long story short.. They regularly harvested mature deer of his on a yearly basis.. Since tonys "methods" have been implemented... Their success rate has fallen off the table with far fewer mature deer sightings!! hhmm... so maybe he isn't all that... sheesh..save your money fellas... create your own little sanctuaries... never step foot in them.. and let the deer MATURE.. yes it really is that simple... 

and fwiw... looks like that 4.5 yr old in the pic is more like 2.5 yr old..


----------



## hunterrep (Aug 10, 2005)

Your right Tommy-N, my statement about talking out of the wrong hole did cross the line and I sincerely apologize for typing it.
That doesn't change the fact that Ieatantlers is entirely wrong with his conclusion and doesnt' hava a clue what he is talking about.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

hunterrep said:


> Your right Tommy-N, my statement about talking out of the wrong hole did cross the line and I sincerely apologize for typing it.
> That doesn't change the fact that Ieatantlers is entirely wrong with his conclusion and doesnt' hava a clue what he is talking about.


I like playing right on the line, sometimes I cross it as well
kudos to ya brother


----------



## mustang72 (Feb 13, 2005)

Im just going to throw this out there BUT what if someone was unhappy with the results and did things to his property that would take a long time to recover from. 
I know one thing, If he posted it on this site. He would get one big I TOLD YOU SO! And zero sympathy! 
So if there is someone out there who is unsatisfied..HE ISNT GOING TO SAY NOTHING!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> tsilvers said:
> 
> 
> > Hey now... were all entitled to our own opinions.. You TL fanboys need to get over it... IMO.. the guys sucks.. nothing more than savy businessman who has found a little niche market in the deer world.. just cant believe he has been succesful as he has with it.. But like they say..there's a sucker born every minute.. I personally have witnessed "Tony implemented' suggestions completely ruin what was already a really nice piece of prop. (my neighbor).. Long story short.. They regularly harvested mature deer of his on a yearly basis.. Since tonys "methods" have been implemented... Their success rate has fallen off the table with far fewer mature deer sightings!! hhmm... so maybe he isn't all that... sheesh..save your money fellas... create your own little sanctuaries... never step foot in them.. and let the deer MATURE.. yes it really is that simple...
> ...


tsilvers,
I witnessed the property of a bootcamp attendee this fall that was implimenting Tony's "methods"...incorrectly. It was 2 small details that make a HUGE difference.
I'm sure it's not a unique situation. 

Big T


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

The ironic thing about this thread is that it's probably going to cultivate more business for Lapratt than any full page ad ever would. And the ones that seem to be doing the most dogging are the ones actually and unwittingly doing the most promoting.:lol::lol:


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

You guys compare TL to Dr Plil..as if he's going to solve all of your deer problems. :chillin:


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

mike the pike said:


> You guys compare TL to Dr Plil..as if he's going to solve all of your deer problems. :chillin:


I'd equate it more to a seminar with Tony Robbins. Probably isn't necessary but a lot of people sure do pay big money to him to "improve" their lives.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

hunterrep said:


> Your right Tommy-N, my statement about talking out of the wrong hole did cross the line and I sincerely apologize for typing it.
> That doesn't change the fact that Ieatantlers is entirely wrong with his conclusion and doesnt' hava a clue what he is talking about.


You don't have to apologize. Its an internet forum and everyone is entitled to their own opinions. I have no doubt you worked tirelessly on your property. But when a guy says, build bedding area here by doing this, food plot there by doing that. Sit between. Then you do as told, shoot a deer from said position, where was the 'hunting' on your part? Again, relating to my guiding in montana- Our clients woke up early, walked a long ways, got sore and tired, definitely worked hard; but what they didn't do was outsmart an elk. Guys who have used tony's program get very defensive, and it just comes off as justifying to themselves the money they spent. 

I'm curious, before tony's visit to your property, did you work that hard trying your own techniques previously?


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

Michihunter said:


> The ironic thing about this thread is that it's probably going to cultivate more business for Lapratt than any full page ad ever would. And the ones that seem to be doing the most dogging are the ones actually and unwittingly doing the most promoting.:lol::lol:


One of my first posts was defending tony's techniques, I have only heard one person complain- and that was just a few posts ago. I don't really think anyone is saying what he does doesn't work. Just that its like cheating off someone else's math test.


----------



## swoosh (Sep 29, 2006)

Ieatantlers said:


> One of my first posts was defending tony's techniques, I have only heard one person complain- and that was just a few posts ago. I don't really think anyone is saying what he does doesn't work. Just that its like cheating off someone else's math test.


It's not a test, it's hunting:lol: Think of it as a group study:lol:


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

swoosh said:


> It's not a test, it's hunting:lol: Think of it as a group study:lol:


With some of the regulation suggestions I've heard it may soon become a test. Can you tell 15" spreads, 4.5 yr or older, 1" point at 150 yards?:evilsmile:evilsmile


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Ieatantlers View Post
One of my first posts was defending tony's techniques, I have only heard one person complain- and that was just a few posts ago. I don't really think anyone is saying what he does doesn't work. Just that its like cheating off someone else's math test.
It's not a test, it's hunting Think of it as a group study

Who cares as long as you get an A+ why does it matter how you get it:evilsmile

Yes I sleep just fine at night


----------



## swoosh (Sep 29, 2006)

Michihunter said:


> With some of the regulation suggestions I've heard it may soon become a test. Can you tell 15" spreads, 4.5 yr or older, 1" point at 150 yards?:evilsmile:evilsmile


Being I only bow hunt and my 150 yd pin is a little shaky, no.

I hunt in KY with a 15'' spread restriction. It's really not that hard, if they are out side his ears, shoot


----------



## hunterrep (Aug 10, 2005)

Great question Ieatantlers. Yes I have always worked very hard to improve my property. Yes I made a lot of mistakes but also did a lot of good things before I used Tony as a consultant. 
Did I need to hire him, hell no and it was a tough decision. Let me summarize why I made a decision to hire Tony.
Lets take hinge cutting for an example. Any hinge cut will benefit a deer somehow. It will provide browse for a while at the very least and that helps deer if only for a while. But if there was a way to provide infinite browse, bedding, security, and screening (for you to effectively hunt your land) by cutting that same tree, isn't that a better or more efficient way to do a hinge cut. If you could buy a book that showed you how to do it, would you honestly not buy it. You see, most guys are not doing things wrong with their property, they just aren't as effective as they could be because they haven't learned enough, yet, to be able to take all things into consideration before making that cut.
That's just an example, the point is, Tony has figured out many many effective ways of doing things that I was willing to pay to learn. I still had to do the work just like I was doing before but now I am more effective with the time I have to doing the same amount of work.(truth be known, I now have more "things" to do but I love it). I bought all the books too, (yes I am a whitetailaholic) but NOTHING got me there more efficiently and faster than Tony did and continues to do. If that makes me a cheerleader, well then Rah Rah because I have shot a 115", a 136", a 130" and a 138" in the 4 years since hiring him. Never came close to that before other than a 125" back in '95.(BTW, I hunt the same location I have always hunted which happens to be 2 miles from Tonys 52 acres but just plain did it way wrong for a lot of years) Bottom line, if getting there faster and using your time more efficiently without making the mistakes along the way interests you, hire Tony, if that doesn't interest you, don't hire him. To each his own and end of story.


----------



## ifitsbrownitsdown (Oct 6, 2008)

I actually received a Christmas Card in the mail today from TOny and thought i would share it will all of you...............


----------



## ifitsbrownitsdown (Oct 6, 2008)

hunterrep said:


> I have shot a 115", a 136", a 130" and a 138" in the 4 years since hiring him. Never came close to that before other than a 125" back in '95.(BTW, I hunt the same location I have always hunted which happens to be 2 miles from Tonys 52 acres but


 
hunterrep....this is where it goes back to location location location.....Do you think if someone up in Lake or Newaygo County could have the success you guys do down in the southern boarder line counties???????? Good LUck!


----------



## swoosh (Sep 29, 2006)

ifitsbrownitsdown said:


> hunterrep....this is where it goes back to location location location.....Do you think if someone up in Lake or Newaygo County could have the success you guys do down in the southern boarder line counties???????? Good LUck!


Well if you look at just antlers, heck no the last 10 years I have shot 2 deer under 125'' gross. Both came from Alcona County. One in 2008, one in 2003. I am proud of those two bucks more then I am my 176'' Southern MI buckl I found a shed of what looks to be a 140-150 inch buck in Alcona 2 years ago. I would do back flips if I shot that beast.

I try and keep a perspective on size of deer and where I am hunting. I look for a 100+ buck on the NLP, in the SLP it's around 125-130 and above.


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

mustang72 said:


> Im just going to throw this out there BUT what if someone was unhappy with the results and did things to his property that would take a long time to recover from.
> I know one thing, If he posted it on this site. He would get one big I TOLD YOU SO! And zero sympathy!
> So if there is someone out there who is unsatisfied..HE ISNT GOING TO SAY NOTHING!


Jeez, I guess that would go counter to all principles of internet forum behavior.

You can bet if there are people unhappy with the work they would be on here ranting about the waste of money. And I do not count a single post guy like tsilvers--taking the trouble to register to tell us about his neighbors.


----------



## cantonrat (Oct 9, 2009)

ifitsbrownitsdown said:


> I actually received a Christmas Card in the mail today from TOny and thought i would share it will all of you...............


OK, _now_ Santa Tony is shooting _Rudolph_. This has all gone _far_ _enough. _Now you evil QDM grinches are out to ruin _Christmas!_ 

The little children will never get to see the misfit toys, unless Rudolph is there to guide that sleigh to the misfit toy island. Come on, man, have a heart.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

Calm down bio, and yes your still his #1 cheerleader

I do agree though, if someone was unhappy with his service we WOULD hear about it


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> cantonrat said:
> 
> 
> > OK, _now_ Santa Tony is shooting _Rudolph_. This has all gone _far_ _enough. _Now you evil QDMers are out to ruin _Christmas!_
> ...


Bahumbug!!! Misfit toys need to be culled!!!:rant:
BTW, We're having grilled backstrap roast for Christmas eve dinner!:corkysm55
That ought to put the kids over the edge.:evilsmile:evilsmile:lol: Bahahahah.


----------



## hunterrep (Aug 10, 2005)

Another good question IfitsBrown. I have no doubt that location is important in regards to soil fertility, soil nutrition and a lot of other fancy biological words I won't pretend to know the meaning of. Do the deer in Newaygo or Lake have as good a chance to grow as big as Branch, I don't know the answer to that but it does seems as though southern counties do grow bigger deer. I will follow that up by saying that NorthJeff seems to grow some extraordinarily good ones in WUP, relatively speaking.
The whole point is, the reason people hire Tony is, the techniques Tony consults you on help deer reach their potential, within reason, by giving them a chance to live to an older age class. Beyond that, when they do reach an older age class they become a different kind of whitetail and the techniques taught me the things I needed to know and do to my property to be able to shoot them. Like I said, I have hunted the same area my whole hunting career, about 25 years, thinking I was a great hunter, and only got lucky on a mature buck once out of 20+ years. I wasn't doing things wrong because I was killing bucks before, I just wasn't being efficient enough to kill the mature ones. Now don't take this the wrong way, I'm not being cocky, but now, I really expect to have a shot at a mature buck every year and see others because things are set up properly and hunted effectively and I know for a fact I'm not lucky enough to contribute 4 years in a row of success to lady luck.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

swoosh said:


> Being I only bow hunt and my 150 yd pin is a little shaky, no.
> 
> I hunt in KY with a 15'' spread restriction. It's really not that hard, if they are out side his ears, shoot


And one of these days you might even get a chance to take that KY test, huh?


----------



## hunterrep (Aug 10, 2005)

BTW, that picture made me laugh out loud, priceless!!!


----------



## swoosh (Sep 29, 2006)

Michihunter said:


> And one of these days you might even get a chance to take that KY test, huh?


I had one near me in 2007:lol: Couple more steps and an arrow would have been flung.


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

I had lunch with Tony and Chris today. I was telling Tony about this thread. Those who know him can just picture him laughing:lol::lol:.

He said, "it's all water off my back."

Tony could care less what anybody thinks about how he poses his deer. He only cares about helping his clients be better hunters. He filled 50 boot camp spots this week alone. I guess they didn't notice the problems with the picture:lol:. 

Now, give me a T..........T!

What's that spell?

Big T!

Or is it TL?

I can't tell the difference any more, they both kill giant bucks.


----------



## Swamper (Apr 12, 2004)

"I had lunch with Tony and Chris today. I was telling Tony about this thread. Those who know him can just picture him laughing"


I imagine that Tony could make a kids meal at McDonalds look like a Paul Bunyan burger in a photo???

Swamper


----------



## huntingforhabitat (Jan 11, 2009)

bioactive said:


> I had lunch with Tony and Chris today. I was telling Tony about this thread. Those who know him can just picture him laughing:lol::lol:.
> 
> He said, "it's all water off my back."
> 
> ...


 Let me guess you picked up the tab, and them went outside and warmed up his truck when you were done eating.:corkysm55:corkysm55


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

huntingforhabitat said:


> Let me guess you picked up the tab, and them went outside and warmed up his truck when you were done eating.:corkysm55:corkysm55


Sorry to disappoint you, but Tony picked up the tab.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

No...its yourrr money. From this last time. This last time, that he stick it in you. :evilsmile


----------



## billya (Jun 7, 2001)

This thread makes me LOL.

But do not forget to be like TL you have to hire Mexican workers to work on your hunting property. You know making buck beds, tying trees over, making doe beds, making funnels. Not sure if they are legal or nonlegal workers but this is true. 

Where do I get workers that know the Tony method......:lol::cwm27:


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

Ieatantlers said:


> No...its yourrr money. From this last time. This last time, that he stick it in you. :evilsmile


Hmmm...I got free lunch AND advice about how to hunt my particular target buck in these particular conditions, this week, AND, how to layout my land with the CRP guys I am meeting with next week. Plus I got to tell him funny quotes from all the jealous people on the MSF:lol:

Please tell me what a bad guy he is and how he is gouging me:lol:.

Whit, is this thread getting threadbare or what?


----------



## Ole Spike (Nov 22, 2004)

bioactive said:


> I had lunch with Tony and Chris today. I was telling Tony about this thread. Those who know him can just picture him laughing:lol::lol:.
> 
> He said, "it's all water off my back."


I hope they left you a nice tip!


----------



## Billw (Dec 27, 2004)

spine_splitter said:


> I hope this wasnt aimed toward me, I have give Tony props from the start, Heck I want to goto the camp, I believe the guys that wont go are fooling themselves, Iam not saying all people should go, but there are those who strive for better, and Iam one who tries to learn from trial and error, and Iam fairly young and I have some nice deer, and have been successful, But Iam not full of myself and would like to learn as much as possible, Thats the only reason Why I follow these threads, is to possibly take in some knowledge.


Not at all - it's just that it is disheartening to see everyone so up in arms over one guy, love him or hate him. The arguments on hear sound more like a bunch of old ladies arguing over the proper way to make a quilt and gossiping about how Agnes isn't a real quilter because she took a class on how to do it better.

It you follow Tony, cool - good luck and good hunting, but it sure ain't worth getting everyone's shorts in a twist over if they don't.


----------



## rick (Dec 3, 2000)

Hey Mr. Nugent, is't it nice to see someone else being raked over the coals for a change!


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

bioactive said:


> Hmmm...I got free lunch AND advice about how to hunt my particular target buck in these particular conditions, this week, AND, how to layout my land with the CRP guys I am meeting with next week. Plus I got to tell him funny quotes from all the jealous people on the MSF:lol:
> 
> Please tell me what a bad guy he is and how he is gouging me:lol:.
> 
> Whit, is this thread getting threadbare or what?


Its a line from Rounders. I figured most people would've seen that movie since its a top 50er of all time. I am just playing devil's advocate and poking fun for the most part. Although I am serious when I say I would rather learn from my own experiences than pay a guy to set me up. To each his own....


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

Ieatantlers said:


> Its a line from Rounders. I figured most people would've seen that movie since its a top 50er of all time. I am just playing devil's advocate and poking fun for the most part. Although I am serious when I say I would rather learn from my own experiences than pay a guy to set me up. To each his own....


Ahhh yes, the Rrrusian poker player.


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

Swamper said:


> "I had lunch with Tony and Chris today. I was telling Tony about this thread. Those who know him can just picture him laughing"
> 
> 
> I imagine that Tony could make a kids meal at McDonalds look like a Paul Bunyan burger in a photo???
> ...


 

Pictures from lunch...... just look at the size of that burger!!! :lol:


----------



## huntingforhabitat (Jan 11, 2009)

I just read all 13 pages all I can say is WOW.


One 2.5 year old buck shot in Ohio by the best hunter in Michigan (with long arms) that hunts the best whitetail property in Michigan causes this much stir?:lol:


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

huntingforhabitat said:


> I just read all 13 pages all I can say is WOW.
> 
> 
> One 2.5 year old buck shot in Ohio by the best hunter in Michigan that hunts the best whitetail property in Michigan causes this much stir?:lol:


Thats 10 minutes of your life your never going to get back. :lol::lol:


----------



## ERGOMAN (Jan 14, 2001)

Did he own that property when it was a tomato stand?


----------



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

Man all these tony worshipers isn't there something in the bible about worshipping idoles and false gods.Did you bow to him to.:evilsmileYes indeed we are in need of a exorcism of all these tony worshipers.The truth will set up free.The power of christ compels you!


----------

